# No steel but a good surprise



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Went to river on Wednesday and my bro got 3 steelies.. I didn't get any.... but did get a nice toothy surprise on jig n maggots....









Gotta love dem eyes. ..


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice surprise. Was the back messed up, or just looks like it in the photo?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That would be quite the surprise. I have caught probably 2000 steelhead in my life on a jig and maggot but never a walleye with it. Caught one brown trout though


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

heads up on that type of stringer - the snap attaching to the rope - the one that is about 1 inch long - can fail. I had a nice fish go free with a clip in him. Luckily for the fish, I hooked it through the jaw and not the gill. I think it stood a chance to make it. I have also had the main clip fail. I always use two per fish now!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

salmon king said:


> Went to river on Wednesday and my bro got 3 steelies.. I didn't get any.... but did get a nice toothy surprise on jig n maggots....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that down in the deeper part or way up river?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice surprise especially on a jig and maggot. 

That thing looks paper thin.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

heron153 said:


> heads up on that type of stringer - the snap attaching to the rope - the one that is about 1 inch long - can fail. I had a nice fish go free with a clip in him. Luckily for the fish, I hooked it through the jaw and not the gill. I think it stood a chance to make it. I have also had the main clip fail. I always use two per fish now!


another heads up on the stringer. I was up on the Maumee one time and had a couple of smaller eyes and one 8 pounder. started walking to shore and the fish gave a big flop and the stringer came loose and the fish was loose in about 6" of water. after chasing it around in the shallow water for about 10 minutes I finely caught it by hand. I had it mounted because I caught it twice, LOL.
SHERMAN


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

One of the huge components of fishing that I enjoy... is the unexpected or unplanned catch. While you can target something and have the highest likelihood of catching that species, often the surprises provide the most excitement. There have been lots of these type catches posted around the forum lately and they are awesome! Gratz on the toothy!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome catch, definitely a skinny walleye. I'd be interested to hear how far up the river that was


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice surprise! I saw a guy pull out a decent 25" walleye out of a trib last week. It was during the day and he was prob 2 or 3 miles from the lake too..


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

which rivers? I know dnr is always interested in where these fish show up. A guy got one on a spawn sack in the Rocky back in March...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. . It had a skinny back to it.. but was tasty none the less.. ldryay it was down low on the river... not in that deep of a hole though.. and that stringer had failed before..lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

salmon king said:


> Thanks guys. . It had a skinny back to it.. but was tasty none the less.. ldryay it was down low on the river... not in that deep of a hole though.. and that stringer had failed before..lol


Thanks for the reply. Ill be out there tomorrow. Something else to hope for.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Which river was it? We were at the Grand a few days ago at Harpersville. Caught a 15" eye there on maggot and jig. Also a small 8" walleye on jig and night crawler. No Steel but quite a few gills. Water was so low you could see bottom and hardly no flow. Eye was real skinny and all went back in.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

viper1 said:


> Which river was it? We were at the Grand a few days ago at Harpersville. Caught a 15" eye there on maggot and jig. Also a small 8" walleye on jig and night crawler. No Steel but quite a few gills. Water was so low you could see bottom and hardly no flow. Eye was real skinny and all went back in.



Grand


----------

